

The Big Rewrite, revisited - dasmoth
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3856-the-big-rewrite-revisited

======
asdf333
Unless I'm misunderstanding, it sounds like this is not a 'rewrite'.

Its creating another app that serves a different purpose and a different
customer base. The current app remains un-rewritten, and people still continue
to use it.

------
mhw
The podcast that DHH mentions in the comments,
[http://fullstackradio.com/episodes/9/](http://fullstackradio.com/episodes/9/),
is worth a listen. This post seems to come directly from a discussion towards
the end of the episode.

